# procedure for digital fecal disimpaction



## ggparker14

Can anyone please tell me the CPT that is appropriate for digital fecal disimpaction or is this a part of the E/M?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## btadlock1

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone please tell me the CPT that is appropriate for digital fecal disimpaction or is this a part of the E/M?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



It sounds so much more sophisticated when you put it that way...

I believe that it's part of the E/M.


----------



## Pam Brooks

You're right Brandi..you bundle it into the E&M. 

Doesn't seem right, somehow. I don't know about you, but I'd want extra RVUs for that one!!


----------



## btadlock1

Pam Brooks said:


> You're right Brandi..you bundle it into the E&M.
> 
> Doesn't seem right, somehow. I don't know about you, but I'd want extra RVUs for that one!!



LOL

After getting my CPT book, I see that you* could *use 49515, *if anesthesia was used*. It's a manipulation procedure, and doesn't appear to require any instruments. Hope that helps!


----------



## lodawnyoung

I think she just had a little typo.  The code she meant to type is 45915.


----------

